# Piedmont 11/09/17



## rdramey (Jan 29, 2010)

My uncle and I hit Piedmont yesterday and had a good time. We trolled for saugeye from around 7:30 until 5:30. I'd estimate that we caught around 30 saugeye and came home with 9 keepers. The largest was 22". We were close to limiting though because we lost two keepers at the boat and we threw one back that was exactly 15" because we were afraid it would shrink in the cooler. But the highlights of the day were the muskies. We hooked four and got two in. Of course the biggest of the day broke off. We also got three jumbo perch, the largest being around 12", four crappie which were all between 11" and 12" and a few white bass.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Sounds like a great day


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Awesome day...I get those days in my dreams....lol


----------



## eye chopper (Sep 23, 2014)

Sounds like a great day. Got to like catching the occasional musky there fun on light tackle. Did you get your saugeye trolling leadcore? We usual do well this time of the year trolling but have yet to make it down.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

very, very nice....


----------



## rdramey (Jan 29, 2010)

We fished Essex Bay and the steep wall across from Essex Bay.


----------



## Schatty (Jul 13, 2012)

Nice job rdramey! Maybe we can make it out before they get it drawn down all the way. Love the fall leadcore trolling.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

great report ! Piedmont has been a pleasant surprise this fall ........


----------

